
Why products fail - nreece
http://computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9124740&intsrc=hm_list
======
mixmax
_Simplicity is complex._ \- gold qoute...

I did a redesign for a major site that sells to consumers two years ago, and
we focused intensely on usability, particulraly the flow from ordering a
product to checking out and paying. The result was an immediate jump in
turnover of 25%. And this was without A/B splittesting which would probably
have gotten the number even higher.

Usability is pretty hard, but it's unbelievably rewarding - I'm constantly
amazed that a lot of people don't take it more seriously.

